# can i connect tv to pc



## jkbaggak (Sep 3, 2008)

can i conect old tv is not flat one to pc my tv is sony trinitron and it have s video input and my computer have a vga card nvidia 9500 gt and have vga dvi and hdmi out put 
and i have one vga to s video adapter and dvi to vga adaptar


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You can certainly try the VGA to S-video adapter. Start with the lowest resolution your PC has - typically 800x600.


----------



## jkbaggak (Sep 3, 2008)

i try butt it give me only gray screen on tv what about if i use one side vga and other side scart that will work or no
thanks


----------



## Marcus99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, if you computer and TV both have vga switch then you can connect them both, and check if you computer has a DVI and TV has DVI or HDMI the you can connect them using the cables. and let me know if they still don't connect.


----------

